
BitTorrent founder Bram Cohen has left the company - throwaway255
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/19/17757670/bittorrent-founder-bram-cohen-has-left-the-company
======
bevel
Not all that surprising that he leaves after the company was bought by a
scamcoin.

~~~
kace91
I haven't kept up with those news. As a torent user (through a different
client, I use qbittorrent) is there anything I should be wary of?

~~~
cosmojg
Nope, BitTorrent, Inc. is just as scummy as its new owners. Both of the
proprietary(!) clients it distributes, BitTorrent and uTorrent, are loaded
with adware and other garbage. The inventor of the open-source BitTorrent
protocol we all know and love, Bram Cohen[0], already left the company late
last year to start another company, Chia.Network[1], which is yet another
cryptocurrency company.

[0][https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bram_Cohen](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bram_Cohen)
[1][https://chia.net](https://chia.net)

------
WindowsFon4life
So he is no longer seeding?

